
People love Facebook so much they wouldn’t quit unless we paid them a lot - HillaryBriss
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/02/13/people-love-facebook-so-much-they-wouldnt-quit-unless-we-paid-them-lot/
======
justcorrect
I think it's likely that most people value Facebook below $1000 for
themselves, but try to maximize their return when offered money by someone
else to give something up. I hardly use it and may stop anyday. But if you
want to pay me to stop, I would certainly try to maximize what I can get.

~~~
qntty
_...because we paid only the lowest bidder, there was no incentive for people
to overstate what they would have to be paid to stop using Facebook._

~~~
sharkmerry
Im not sure it does remove the incentive. I think people are still seeing a
way to get free money and subsequently everyone bid higher than they would.

I think a better way to do this would be to randomize payouts and randomize
people. Offer 200 to quit facebook to one person, 100 to another, 700 to
another. The auction skews the results I believe

------
jesperlang
Love? Isn't it more about dependence?

~~~
mort96
Personally, I don't like the service, and hate the company, but I would've had
to be paid a huge amount of money to close my account because there's tonnes
of people I interact with and create plans to meet up with through messenger.

Move everyone I want to interact with to some other messaging service, like
telegram or signal, and I'd jump on it in an instant.

------
izzydata
But how much would they be willing to pay to continue using it once they make
it a part of their daily life?

------
mont
They mention they got the students for the study from past studies/mailing
list, but I wonder how they got the rest (80%) of the study group.

I'd definitely take much less than $1000 to deactivate facebook, and I feel
like most of my friends would as well. The main reason I use facebook is to
use messenger (if you consider that the same thing) and even then I'm been
slowly convincing people to migrate to signal.

~~~
dvtrn
It's been possible for quite some time to delete your Facebook _account_ but
continue to use Facebook messenger under those previous credentials, if you
didn't know.

~~~
mAEStro-paNDa
Do you have more information on this? My understanding was that you couldn't
use the same credentials, instead registering a phone number for this.

~~~
dvtrn
All of the links I've conjured up are pointing to the same bit of information,
will continue to hunt down more but I can say at least for my account I was
able to fully delete my FB account, and login to the browser version of
messenger.com using the same email/pass combo.

I've also been able to log into the Messenger mobile app without giving them a
phone number (I was prompted, but not required at the time to enter a phone
number). This all happened back in July of last year, so if the mechanism has
changed since then, it's entirely possible you're correct that a phone number
is now _required_ instead of optional, as it was for me-and everyone else
before the change and we just got 'grandfathered' in. Maybe?

------
unstatusthequo
I value Facebook at zero. People who would only quit for a payoff might not
see that they are the product and their personal details are fueling Facebook.
To them I would say take control of your privacy and leave.

------
Proven
Saw that the other day, not bad... Finally a market based approach to
measuring the value (many) users get from FB and quite refreshing compared to
the usual "I know what's best for you" approach.

Edit: I don't use FB, but understand that it can be valuable to many users,
just like any other platform or app out there.

~~~
scaryclam
I wouldn't read too much into it. If you asked the same question, but in
reverse and made it about how much people would _pay_ , it's going to be a
very different outcome.

~~~
anoncake
This. People just don't work the way economists think they do.

